# PhpMyAdmin DBConfig-Common



## logifech (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
in dem Debian Wheezy Perfect Server Guide steht ja bei dem Thema phpmyadmin das man bei der Frage ob phpmyadmin mit dbconfig Konfiguriert werden soll mit nein Antworten soll. Kann ich da auch auf ja gehen oder gibt es hinterhe rProbleme was ISPConfig3 angeht?
Gruß
logifech


----------



## magenbrot (16. Juli 2013)

Ich würde sagen, dass das aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht gemacht werden sollte. 

dbconfig legt für phpmyadmin die pmadb an, in der Benutzerkonfigurationen für die Oberfläche gespeichert werden und z.B. aus Relationen für Tabellen festgelegt werden können.
Bei einem Multi-User System könnte damit möglicherweise auch Mist gebaut werden.


----------



## logifech (16. Juli 2013)

Das heißt Ich kann es mit dbconfig Konfigurieren, dass wird auch keine Probleme im bezug auf ISPConfig3 geben aber aus Sicherheitsgründen sollte Ich es lieber lassen?


----------



## Till (17. Juli 2013)

Aus Sicht von ISPConfig ist es egal ob Du mit oder ohne dbconfig konfigurierst. Wenn Du Funktionen daraus benötigst, dann aktivier es. Ich persönlich vermisse z.B. keine dieser Funktionen und habe es daher bei mir nicht aktiviert und wenn man etwas nicht benötigt dann sollte man es nicht aktivieren bzw. installieren denn Sicherheit kommt auch daher nur die notwendigen Sachen aktiv zu haben.


----------

